# Popeyes



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I think 1/4 of my orders were from Popeyes this week. The order is always bagged and waiting for me when I get there. Also most of the dropoffs were 4+ miles away unlike McDs orders. Half of my tips were from Popeyes orders as well. Every single order I picked up had drinks though Im guessing to wash that greasy goodness down with. Real happy with the partnership so far and I happen to like 2 miles from one.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

live


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Were these eats.. DD or GH?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> I think 1/4 of my orders were from Popeyes this week. The order is always bagged and waiting for me when I get there. Also most of the dropoffs were 4+ miles away unlike McDs orders. Half of my tips were from Popeyes orders as well. Every single order I picked up had drinks though Im guessing to wash that greasy goodness down with. Real happy with the partnership so far and I happen to like 2 miles from one.


The drinks are already made for you?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> The drinks are already made for you?


Yea you never have to pour the drinks yourself. Straws napkins utensils are all packed as well


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> Were these eats.. DD or GH?


I know DD is "Driver Place Order" at Popeyes.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I was talking about UE sorry wasn't clear. I spoke to the managers at 2 locations and they said they both started with UE last fri. Not sure but I'm assuming no more Popeyes orders for DD anymore. I haven't received a McDs DD order since UE hooked up with them.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> I was talking about UE sorry wasn't clear. I spoke to the managers at 2 locations and they said they both started with UE last fri. Not sure but I'm assuming no more Popeyes orders for DD anymore. I haven't received a McDs DD order since UE hooked up with them.


I've gotten a couple McDs orders on DoorDash. Both of them were special order nightmares (Driver Place Order, of course). I avoid McDs if possible. There is a Sonic in my area that I absolutely refuse to deliver from.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> I've gotten a couple McDs orders on DoorDash. Both of them were special order nightmares (Driver Place Order, of course). I avoid McDs if possible. There is a Sonic in my area that I absolutely refuse to deliver from.


I see I had no idea. I guess those are the McDs customers that DD caters to now. The ones that like to customize their dollar menu sandwiches. No Sonic in my area but I do get Wendy's orders sometimes from DD


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Do these places provide drink holders? Dennys does... As it it hard enough to balance two large drinks, hold the phone, bring the food bag and open, close the car door.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

All of them but hooters have. Last night, BJs was out of them. I actually keep a handful of the folding ones I bummed from Jack in the Box for just that situation.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> All of them but hooters have. Last night, BJs was out of them. I actually keep a handful of the folding ones I bummed from Jack in the Box for just that situation.


Ah great idea...


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> Do these places provide drink holders? Dennys does... As it it hard enough to balance two large drinks, hold the phone, bring the food bag and open, close the car door.


Yea they always have drink holders. So far most of the orders have come with multiple large sodas so it would be a real pain in the ass without drink holders


----------



## Braider (Mar 5, 2017)

Uber eats now dealing panda express might be good for tips


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Braider said:


> Uber eats now dealing panda express might be good for tips


Yeah I had a DD delivery from Panda. Driver Place Order, of course.

I had my best delivery so far last night. a steak and two salmon from Claimjumper to a local luxury gated, $23. It was a a suck night until that one. I'm averaging around $10-$11 per delivery, though there are lulls of 30 minutes to an hour to keep me from getting to $20 per hour average.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Yeah I had a DD delivery from Panda. Driver Place Order, of course.
> 
> I had my best delivery so far last night. a steak and two salmon from Claimjumper to a local luxury gated, $23. It was a a suck night until that one. I'm averaging around $10-$11 per delivery, though there are lulls of 30 minutes to an hour to keep me from getting to $20 per hour average.


Nice my highest is $18 since the new pay model. I average $10-11 per order but it's hard to average 2 orders per hour. I average 1.7 per hour. There are days I get lucky geographically or with stacked orders


----------

